# Things to smoke for Christmas Gifts, ideas?



## travisty (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

My extended family typically does a gift exchange between siblings, in-laws and such, but this year we were all told to just try and no mostly homemade and cheap gifts. I was thinking that it would be cool to give out some smoked gifts I made myself, and was looking for some ideas!

Im thinking of things that are non perishable or less perishable, some thoughts I had were like smoking some salt or other seasonings. I don't do jerky, and don't have time to do sausage yet, but really more just that im looking for small simple things. I may do a side of bacon or something for my Mother, but we will see.

What things have you guys smoked for people, little things you can give out that you've smoked?

May the Smoke be with you!


----------



## cmayna (Nov 27, 2015)

I really think it depends on what you seem to specialize in when it comes to smoking foods.  Me?   I do a krap load of Salmon each year so I'll give smoked salmon jerky, nuggets, filets away for the holiday.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 27, 2015)

The following are easy to smoke, and shelf stable:

Salt (sea or kosher, non-iodized)
Mixed nuts
Almonds
Cheese (cold smoked and vac packed)

Jerky and sausage are fairly easy, but not shelf stable and WILL require a cure in the recipe.  Snack sticks as well, again, cure required.  

If you and the family members receiving, are of legal age, smoked vodka is a good item as well.  Makes for a good Bloody Mary on January 1st, around noon!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2015)

Great Ideas!
We found some tiny Mason jars on clearance at a craft store, and bought up all of them.  Filled with smoked salt for some Christmas gifts to our reps and customers.

Dollar Store had some small glass bottles with corks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2015)

Spices, nuts, Pretzels, all good options. Try these, best nuts around!


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts

Pretzels:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153998/driedsticks-pretzels-with-a-kick


----------



## travisty (Nov 28, 2015)

"Shelf Stable" thanks cranky! That was the word I was looking for. 

These are all awesome suggestions, I think I may try the salt, but considering mixing something in like Rosemary or something to give it color and flavor. Anyone tried smoking Rosemary? Or do you think I should just smoke the salt and mix in the Rosemary afterward?


----------



## travisty (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh and how about black pepper?


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2015)

​Paprika as for Rosemary I have a jar that someone gave me with smoked salt


----------



## travisty (Nov 28, 2015)

Just attempted a salt smoke today and sadly it didn't turn out too well. :'(
I had it in my char Griller with a homemade cold smoking method I've used for cheese dozens of times (a soldering iron in a stainless cup filled with chips) and after 4 hours the color was indistinguishably different , which was strange since I also had some cheese that looked nice at that point. I also had some Rosemary going (which I plan to mix in with some of the salt and jar it up for Christmas gifts) and the Rosemary had a fairly decent and sufficient smoky aroma too it after the cold smoking.
So after reading this (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment/30#post_1491166) post I decided to add some heat, so I threw in some charcoal and chips in the fire box and gave that 2 hours (all I had left in me for the night) and though the salt started to take on some color, there is no distinguishable scent or flavor.
Anyway, I think I'll try sticking she batch into my MES when I have some time next week, as a control I'm also going to start a new batch at the same time.
As a note I am using 2 stainless steel fine wire mesh strainers to hold the salt.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2015)

Travisty said:


> Just attempted a salt smoke today and sadly it didn't turn out too well. :'(
> I had it in my char Griller with a homemade cold smoking method I've used for cheese dozens of times (a soldering iron in a stainless cup filled with chips) and after 4 hours the color was indistinguishably different , which was strange since I also had some cheese that looked nice at that point. I also had some Rosemary going (which I plan to mix in with some of the salt and jar it up for Christmas gifts) and the Rosemary had a fairly decent and sufficient smoky aroma too it after the cold smoking.
> So after reading this (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment/30#post_1491166) post I decided to add some heat, so I threw in some charcoal and chips in the fire box and gave that 2 hours (all I had left in me for the night) and though the salt started to take on some color, there is no distinguishable scent or flavor.
> Anyway, I think I'll try sticking she batch into my MES when I have some time next week, as a control I'm also going to start a new batch at the same time.
> As a note I am using 2 stainless steel fine wire mesh strainers to hold the salt.



When I smoke salt, I use 2- 18" A-MAZE-N tubes full of pellets, both smoking at the same time.  I do this twice, which means I'm smoking for around 12 hours total with a LOT of smoke.   The only heat is what the tubes generate, and in my big vertical, that's not much.  I stir the salt every couple of hours or so to get even coverage.  

Here's the last batch I did, as you can see, lots of color, and each time I open one of the mason jars, the smoky smell comes forth!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236880/smoking-some-salt-im-getting-low

I'll try a hot smoke next time.  That link you posted looks interesting!


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 29, 2015)

This post reminded me of a recipe by Todd that I wanted to try.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120442/smoked-mixed-nuts

and another I ran into.

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/sugar-spice-pecans/169460


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2015)

*Sale Still Going Strong!*

*Ends Monday at Midnight*


----------



## travisty (Dec 3, 2015)

Alright!

My second attempt at smoking salt went well! Unfortunately I didn't take as many pictures as I had planned too, but it was a busy day and I did at least take a few.

I started with my MES at 100 degrees, and started an AMNPS with hickory dust but I could not keep it going (but that is for another discussion later, I just haven't figured out how to work the thing yet), and the heat wasn't enough to keep the chips smoking in the MES, so I ranked her up to 150 an had to leave for a volunteering event I was doing for a few hours. I came back 4 hours later and she was actually still smoking (thought the chips would have burned through already). The salt had a nice color on all the outsides so I mixed her up and then it had a cool calico effect to it.

Refilled some chips and again tried to get the AMNPS going this time with pellets (again, another issue for another post later, but it has been suggested that I should use the tube instead of the maze due to my elevation), and again I couldn't get it to stay lit. So I cranked the smoker up a bit more this time to 200 and left it there changing chips again for the next few hours. I alternated between Hickory and Mesquite.

I had some issues with being able to tell if it was getting smoky at all and was going strictly on the coloring to determine my stopping point. This was due to the fact that me, my house, my clothes and everything were all very smoky, so I think I just could not tell. I ended up pulling the salt out at 9pm, so it was in for a total of 11.5 hrs. Again, I wasn't assured that it was sufficiently smoky, band just wanted to make a note of this in case others are having the same concerns, perhaps I could try a trick in the future like they do at the perfume stand at Nordstrom to smell some coffee beans between each scent.

So, after the smoke I jarred the salt up into these little jars I found at a craft store for $1 per, and to test for smokiness I brought one with me to work today (the following day) and opened her up mid day. She is very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It has a pretty strong and nicely flavored smokiness to it, and again the color is good, but not as dark as I thought it would/ should be for having been in for so long on warm. Especially considering the post "the Great Salt smoking experiment" and the results he had.

So I bottled up 5 jars of salt, and im going to jar up five more mixed with onion powder and some rosemary I smoked last week, giving to 5 people the 2 smoked seasonings!













IMG_0233.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015






smoked in fine mesh strainers and stirred occasionaly













IMG_0232.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015






I found this furniture dollay at Lowes for $20, makes for an easy wheel base for the MES!













IMG_0234.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015






Final Coloring













IMG_0235.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015






All ready to go out for Christmas! (you like the nativity stable I made?)













IMG_0236.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015


















IMG_0237.JPG



__ travisty
__ Dec 3, 2015





 was a jar of smoked salt my sister brought me back from Paris. It is norweigian smoked salt, and it is very good! I was hoping the taste would come out like this, but I think they must have used some flavoring or something.


----------



## travisty (Dec 3, 2015)

Also, I think one thing I was expecting because of the store bought one, was that they smell would be full and strong, and so that's what I was looking for. However, the smell is noticeable and the second you open the jar it is there, but it isn't really distinguishable as hickory/ mesquite, but when you pop a grain in your mouth it is very rich and strong, and it has a very clearly hickory with a touch of mesquite sort of flavor to it. It would be awesome on a steak I think! luckily I have PLENTY left for myself!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2015)

Travisty said:


> Oh and how about black pepper?















IMG_20140727_102900866_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_103043804.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_103104451.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_103419592.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_103604635.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_103612987.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140727_174728900_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 28, 2014


















IMG_20140727_102628589_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jul 27, 2014


















IMG_20140801_182420489.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 2, 2014


















IMG_20140802_202951946.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 2, 2014


















IMG_20140801_182949024.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 2, 2014






I love the smoked pepper and here are some custom trays I made for salt and pepper 













IMG_20151110_155442829_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 3, 2015


















IMG_20151110_155505423_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 3, 2015






I love the Pretzels,,,, give them a try

DS


----------



## valleypoboy (Jan 20, 2016)

Driedstick, what is the mesh you used for those trays? Looks like some type of window screen.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

valleypoboy said:


> Driedstick, what is the mesh you used for those trays? Looks like some type of window screen.



Check out the Q-mats from Todd at AmazN Smokers. Two widths sold by the foot.  They work great and are easy to clean.


----------



## Timothy Williams (Nov 14, 2017)

There are may things you can buy so just do some more research.
There are whole websites that recommend some awesome gift ideas for xmas so just take your time and you`ll do the best choice. No pressure!


----------



## travisty (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay, lets revive this thread for 2017! 

I want to add Summer Sausage to the list. It is super easy, and really impresses people.


----------



## jdixon (Dec 3, 2022)

travisty said:


> Hi,
> 
> My extended family typically does a gift exchange between siblings, in-laws and such, but this year we were all told to just try and no mostly homemade and cheap gifts. I was thinking that it would be cool to give out some smoked gifts I made myself, and was looking for some ideas!
> 
> ...


Straight to the point… If you were shopping for Christmas gifts for someone who’s is a Pit Boss (or any brand actually) smoker, what would you get them?


----------



## tbern (Dec 3, 2022)

bag{s} of pellets, charcoal or wood chips {depending on type of smoker}  could always be used by them


----------



## Marknmd (Dec 3, 2022)

I've been smoking almonds and gifting them the last three-four Christmases.  I use my SnS kettle w/o the water pan.  Last year I switched from maple to alder wood and I got a lot more compliments than previous years.  I also placed my almonds on the smoker on a thin meshed screen (called a non-stick drying/grilling screen from Smokehouse Products) rather than a cookie sheet which allows a lot more smoke to come in contact with the almonds.  The SnS drip pan below the almonds catches drips and also acts as a baffle.  No parchment paper.  I also used the SnS grate which came with the drip pan and attached four 4" stainless steel bolts to make an elevated grate to lift them up higher to expose them to more smoke.  I also kept them in the smoker longer than the recipe calls for - up to four hours.  Some of the brown sugar melted through the screen and made them less sweet which might have been a good thing.


CINNAMON SMOKED ALMONDS

Ingredients

1 pound raw, unsalted almonds
1 egg white
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup light brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon Kosher salt
1/2 teaspooon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

Instructions

Preheat your smoker to 225 degrees F, using a mild wood like maple, pecan, or alder. In a large mixing bowl, whisk the egg white until frothy. Mix in the 2 teaspoons vanilla extract. In a smaller bowl, combine the brown sugar, salt, cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg. Stir until the ingredients are evenly incorporated. Pour the almonds into the egg white mixture and gently stir until the almonds are all evenly coated. Pour the cinnamon sugar mixture over the almonds and stir again. Once the almonds are covered in the sugar mixture, pour them onto a parchment lined cookie sheet (or a thin meshed screen) that has been lightly coated in cooking spray. Spread the almonds into a single layer. Place in your smoker and cook for at least 1 hour but no more than four hours depending on your smoker, or until the almonds are no longer sticky. Remove them from the heat and allow them to cool slightly before breaking them up and enjoying them. Make sure the almonds are completely cooled before transferring to any lidded or sealed container.

Adapted from recipe from Hey Grill Hey on youtube

Photos from last year











Wow - it's already December 3rd.  I better get busy!


----------

